# General > Recommendations >  New Laptop

## wkgeorge

Going to buy a new laptop but not sure if should buy one from likes of Argos (dont know much about setting them up) or buy from Jet-Tech in Thurso ?

----------


## RecQuery

You might want to take a look at these guys http://pcspecialist.co.uk/ same idea as Dell but cheaper and a better quality build in my opinion.

The problem with Argos or any catalogues is that their over priced with stuff like this.

----------


## Hoida

My lap top died just over a month ago and I bought a new one from Tesco. So easy to set up I was dreading it but it was a dawdle. It is n Acer and was recommended by a fellow orger. A very helpful chap. :Grin:

----------


## Dog-eared

I bought an ACER from Tesco a year ago and it's Ok.
You just have to take into account that some programs like Microsoft Office and the Anti-virus software is a 2 month trial, not a permanent  feature. Check it out to be sure you know what you're getting.

----------


## Bobinovich

If in doubt I'd try Amazon.co.uk (usually free P&P) or Ebuyer.com (better range and very good prices - even taking their P&P into account) - my general rules of thumb for laptops are:-
not to buy a unit with an Intel Celeron or AMD Sempron processor - they're cut down processors which are slower than their full version counterparts, so it's a false economy for not a massive price difference.decide what you need (webcam, bluetooth, etc.) & get it built in - its much better having everything integrated than having extras plugged in & yet more cables hanging around.other than those it's a case of bigger, better, faster, more - up to your required budget.

----------


## The Music Monster

I had an acer laptop, which was ok, but when I started teaching I got a Toshiba laptop, which is an incredible one.  They're a bit more expensive - or were when I got it - but it's well worth the extra money.
It's always good to support local shops but I have no idea about price or availability so I can't help there :: !

----------

